# Medicated Feed - Lesson Learned The Hard Way :(



## shibby7

I have medicated feed out in my creep feeder. I have two small dogs that regularly go into the creep feeder to visit the babies, never thought it was an issue. Well, yesterday it was. They must have decided to take a sample of the feed. 

We were outside working all day, and it was sometime after lunch that I saw the dogs again, they looked like a goat with polio! I racked my brain thinking about what they could get into, we are very careful not to leave any chemicals or anything out because we have small children. And then I thought about the medicated feed, sure enough, after a vet visit and internet research - I was SHOCKED to find out that yes indeed, it was the medicated feed. It only takes 1lb to kill a 30lb dog. My dogs are only 15lbs each! 

What's worse - there is NO cure, NO treatment, nothing but supportive care can be done. I cannot believe there is no warning on the label of the feed! Yes, it says you can't feed it to horses (and I already knew that), but there is no mention of dogs!! 

My male will be okay, my female is food aggressive and probably didn't let him get very much. She however, did make it through the night, but she is deaf, blind and cannot walk. She can move, but she has jerky muscle movement is very unco-ordinated. I can't even comfort her, every touch startles her and her reaction is to try and bite. She has never bit before. 

This is so upsetting for me, all we can do is wait and see. Please send positive thoughts our way :tears:.


----------



## maple hill farm tina

Wow! I'm so sorry! I never would have thought about something like that. I don't use medicated goat feed, but I do use medicated pig and chicken feed. With two rat terriers, I bet it wouldn't take much to do them in, either. I'm so terribly sorry your poor dogs had to suffer through this. Thank you so much for taking the opportunity to warn the rest of us. Sending healing thoughts for your little dogs, and for you, as well...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thanks for sharing, we use medicated feed, and our dogs eat it all the time. I of course don't encourage it, because they have their own feed and if I put it out for the goats, I want the goats to eat it, not my dogs. But I know on occasion I have set a bucket down while I was in the middle of feeding, or spilled some and they have ate it. I will need to be more careful and to look int this more. We also occasionally feed it to our rabbits if we run out of rabbit feed. Guess I wont be doing that any more. 

So sorry about your dogs. 
Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## 8566

so so sorry to hear this.
I really hope your girl pulls out of it.

:grouphug:


----------



## milkmaid

Oh no! How awful! I am so sorry! Prayers for the dogs. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry! :hug: I will be praying that your dog pulls through.


----------



## nancy d

Oh no how awful! 
Our dogs will clean up the leftovers, but it's very very small amount & they are 150lb dogs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm so sorry for you. I would never have thought about that! Yes, most definately thank you for sharing. I'm glad your male seems ok, again, I'm sorry for your female. ray:


----------



## dobe627

I am really sorry about your dogs and hope they pull thru. I am curiouse as to what breeds? I only ask because some breeds are affected by certain things. For example most hearding breeds should not be given iermectin products without being tested for mdr1 gene. It can kill them.


----------



## Jodi_berg

How awful, I'm so sorry, who would have guessed,prayers for your pups!


----------



## dobe627

I am really sorry about your dogs and hope they pull thru. I am curiouse as to what breeds? I only ask because some breeds are affected by certain things. For example most hearding breeds should not be given ivermectin products without being tested for mdr1 gene. It can kill them.


----------



## shibby7

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

My girl is showing some improvement! She has now ate and drank (not a lot, but still). She is showing signs of hearing and seeing a bit better too! She is still very shaky & uncooridinated, so still not out of the woods but getting there. Trying to stay positive but not getting my hopes up just yet.

This is the first year I've ever used the medicated feed, I've taken out the creep feeder until I can make it dog proof.

dobe627 - my dogs are little mixed breed mutts, my male is a havanese/mini poodle/bichon/maltese and my female is a mini dachshund/yorkie.


----------



## shibby7

Not a great photo lol, but here is my girl (Chubb-Chubb, named by the breeder not me lol).


----------



## kiddoe

That's terrible. I hope your little doggies win the battle. I have not ever used medicated feed as I have only become a first time goat owner in the latter part of this March. My dogs will eat the sweet feed that happens to fall to the ground. Thank you so much for this warning. I will definately keep this information fresh in my mind. Prayers being sent for your faithful friends.


----------



## kiddoe

Did the vet happen to tell you what it was in the medicated feed that causes the reaction?


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh honey , I am so sorry  :hug:
Thank you for sharing your story , it may save others the heartbreak you 
are going through right now. 
Prayers for you and your dog , I really hope she pulls through this.
Dont blame yourself honey , these things happen , we are only human.


----------



## shibby7

I get to bring my sweet girl home today! 
They expect she will make a full recovery but are going to run more blood work and tests to make sure there is no permanent damage to her kidneys/liver etc.

My vet also can't believe there is no warning on the labels about dogs, (not that any one of us would ever intentionally feed it to our dogs) but think about the amount of people with farm/livestock dogs that eat with the livestock.

He told me the feed I use is one of the more toxic ones (BOVATEC/lasalocid), but Rumensin is also toxic, he wasn't sure about Deccox (I don't think we can get that here).


----------



## 20kidsonhill

shibby7 said:


> I get to bring my sweet girl home today!
> They expect she will make a full recovery but are going to run more blood work and tests to make sure there is no permanent damage to her kidneys/liver etc.
> 
> My vet also can't believe there is no warning on the labels about dogs, (not that any one of us would ever intentionally feed it to our dogs) but think about the amount of people with farm/livestock dogs that eat with the livestock.
> 
> He told me the feed I use is one of the more toxic ones (BOVATEC/lasalocid), but Rumensin is also toxic, he wasn't sure about Deccox (I don't think we can get that here).


I don't think they medicate feed with Bovatec/lasalocid int he USA. Ours is Rumensin/Monensin or Deccox. 
for those that don't know this, It is the medication they put in the feed for Coccisosis prevention.


----------



## 8566

Yippie .... glad to hear all is ok

:wahoo:


----------



## milkmaid

Great news!


----------



## Trickyroo

That is great news !!! Im so happy for you


----------



## canthavejust1

So happy to hear your beautiful girl is on the mend. How scary.


----------



## shibby7

Thanks everyone!! It was a very close call, I'll be able to get some sleep tonight!

20kidsonhill - It was a US breeder that told me about Bovatec, for better gain. And I think I read someone on here using it too, and also Bovatec blocks. Maybe more geared towards cattle in the US though?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

So good to hear she's getting better!


----------



## Tenacross

Would you mind sharing what the medicated part of your medicated feed is?


----------



## shibby7

Yep here it is:


shibby7 said:


> He told me the feed I use is one of the more toxic ones (BOVATEC/lasalocid), but Rumensin is also toxic, he wasn't sure about Deccox (I don't think we can get that here).


----------



## nancy d

So glad to hear she is recovering!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

deleted, because I was confused. 
I get it now.


----------



## Frosty1

So glad she pulled through and is feeling better!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Ohhh wow!! First I am so sorry you had that happen, next THANK YOU for posting about it. My dog always steals the goats grain and right now am putting cdc in for the pregos, I will make sure to keep her in the house till they are done with it!! Thanks again and so happy your little dog pulled threw!


----------



## sbaker

Wow! Scary! Thanks for sharing though. My dogs and cats are always in my feed shed.


----------



## GTAllen

thanks for sharing


----------



## shibby7

I'm happy to share, money is tight here this year, so this was an expensive lesson too - so if I prevented this from happening to others, that's excellent! I've also let my feed store know (they had no clue either!) and will spread the word to others as well.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, I'm SO SORRY!! That must be horrible!
Thank you for sharing-just another reason I can add to the "Why Not To Use Chemicals" list....


----------



## Texas.girl

That is awful. Praying your dog improves. I would call the company and really complain. Lots of dogs eat other animal's food and there should be warnings on the package.


----------

